# Lower HP round balers???



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I have decided to hold off on buying a used round baler this year since I was able to find a hay basket and will now try to put up more square bales. I will hire out the baling of my round rolls the same as I did last year. My question to you all is this.......I will have every single piece of hay gear I have purchased paid off in a few months. I know I need a round baler but the largest tractor we have right now is my grandfathers 5210 which is about 45 hp. I also have a NH TC40. The two tractors do a great job for our business as it currently is, with producing small sqaure bales and moving the round bales we have rolled. However I'm wondering would I be better off to buy a NEW round baler that would work well behind the JD tractor (I was thinking about a Vermeer rebel) or buy a larger USED tractor and then try and find a older used baler? I only want to bale 4x5 rolls as they are the ones that sell the best to my horse customers and the profit margin is much higher than the 5x5. I will have about $900 a month freed up to spend however the lesser amount of that I have to spend the better. Thanks for your ideas.

Kyle

PS-I plan making this purchase sometime in the fall.


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

Personally, I would save up some of that money and look for a used tractor and baler next fall or winter, the prices on used balers seem to come down a little at the end of the season at least buying from individuals. I would get an air conditioned cab if possible, round baling is dirty work without a cab.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

tnwalkingred

Donot buy another tractor, you have a big enough tractor for a 4x5 roundbaler " IF " you match the baler to the tractor. I personally like M&W balers,you don't have enough tractor for a M&W4500 or 4590. If I was you I would look at a Vermeer 5410 Rebel or a MF 1745, both can be had with net wrap if you would like it and I know of several of each that are being used behind 40 pto hp tractors. They can't bale at 12mph with that small of tractor but they are getting 25 rolls an hour. I can't do that with an M&W(string tie) with 100hp. I have baled with both the 5410 & 1745 and they both do a real good, tight bale with low hp tractors. If I were able to buy a NEW 4x5 belt round baler it would be a 5410 {1st choice} or a 1745 {2nd choice}. JD & NH do not have a 4x5 round baler that you can use that small of a tractor on HERE in our bahia or bermuda grass and still get a good bale and not work your tractor to death. I also have a Hesston 5530 that makes a 3x4 roll that I have used a 32hp tractor on and it did good job, it did work hard on a hill in heavy hay.

Larger tractors use more fuel per bale most of the time , yes you can bale faster with a bigger tractor, sometimes faster is not better if you don't get a better product. I like my M&W baler, but it is a hp hog and ties slow, for me right now it is the best fit for me in my operation.

scrapiron


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Scrapiron,

Thanks for your input. I actually started looking at the 5410 balers yesterday. I think that baler would definitely be my number one choice. They are a fairly new model correct? I have not found any used ones that were older than a 09 model. Does anyone know what they cost new from the dealer? I saw on their website where they are doing a 36 month no interest which might be a option for me. I think I will first try and find a good used one worth the money. What are you guys thoughts on a JD 375 baler? Do you think my JD 5210 (45hp) would handle it? Thanks for all your help.

Kyle


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Kyle, After viewing the Vermeer site for the last couple days and then looking at the Vermeer Balers in person yesterday, I would give serious consideration to one of those. I have had New Holland balers all my life (I currently own 6) but the Vermeer impressed me and I am working on a deal to trade in one of my NH balers now. Just my opinion. Mike


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

NH 640. should have plenty of ponies to run that thing. Makes a 4x5 bale. Assuming you are on flat ground.


----------

